# Looking for recommendations for poles saws



## Vit (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for the longest manual and electric pole saws that don't cost an arm and a leg. I am looking to cut quite a few smaller branches that are 1-1.5" think, and a few 5-7" branches. All branches are 25-30ft above the ground. I could not reach the smaller branches with 12ft manual polesaw from ~6ft on a ladder.

I also have similar branches to cut down at parents house.

I would prefer corded rather than cordless as I do not want to deal with batteries. If it is gas,, than 4-stroke would be preferred.

P.S. I'm in Canada, if that makes any difference.

Thank You in advance!


----------



## Del_ (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is the pole saw I use. You will be glad you did. 

http://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=846


----------



## MaryThomas45 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sun Joe SWJ800E is a very well-made pole saw. Assembly was very easy. The pole itself is quite beefy and very easy to extend plus the lock is one of the best features as it's easy to lock and unlock and stays adjusted.
I was surprised to see that the cutting guide was made of metal. The oil reservoir has a window so it is easy to see the level of oil. The best part of the saw is that it's the lightest one on the market in this price range So you don't have to be a guerrilla to use it. The motor is more than adequate to get the job done. It comes with a good manual, has a two year warranty, and a single metal tool that is all that is needed to assemble as well to keep the chain property adjusted.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mine cost an arm and a leg, so I won't recommend it.


----------

